# Valor is 1 y/o



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

There were some trying times but he is 1 today! Really, I can't thank Christine (Wendelin Farms) enough! Valor had been a great pup and he has exceeded all my expectations!


So Happy Birthday Val!


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Happy First Birthday! He's a handsome boy!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Thank you Deb!!!!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Happy Birthday! Looking good!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 1st Birthday Valor . You are a handsome pup!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks you guys! I'll let him know! lol!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

:birthday:

Happy 1st Birthday to the very handsome Valor!! :wub: I think you earned some extra spoiling today!!  Enjoy!!


----------



## Casto (Jun 18, 2016)

Happy B-day Valor. He's good looking AND that Fireplace is awesome!


----------



## armbrusteri (Jul 16, 2016)

Happy birthday Valor. He looks great!


----------



## CanineKarma (Jan 5, 2016)

Happy B-Day Valor!!! Looking content.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Happy Birthday Valor!Stop looking so depressed,lol!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Hahahaha! Thanks everyone! I made a slight mistake! Its Christina not Christine! Yes, my boy has the world by the tail... Just don't tell him! The fireplace is pretty wild when you see it! Again, thanks all!


----------

